# My ED experience



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

So, here is my turn to write about my fun filled, full of driving experience.

Dec 4, 8:45AM Pacific
Boarded US Airways flight SAN - PHL
Flight was delayed, there was no apology from the crew. Food for purchase... for $10. Beverages were free, but not even whole can of coke... Movies $5... whats this airline coming to??? Next they'll charge extra if you sit on a seat???

8:10PM Eastern
Met with my best friend "caamer" who accompanied me on the trip in Philadelphia airport and boarded US Airways flight to Munich. Again, the service was nothing to brag about, infact quite unimpressive. The plane landed one hour late with no announcement or appologies from the crew.

Dec 5, Noon Munich time
Could not find Deutchebank ATM so went to some currency exchange where they robbed me of the rate and then around 8 euro commission to change $100 to euros. Got around 70 euros back but was short on time due to the late USAir flight so had to bear with it.

Bought Subway group ticket for 16 euros (for the two of us). Boarded the subway at Munich airport. It was a very easy 40 min commute to Marienplatz, and went to the lower level to catch the Garching train. Another 20 minutes later got off at Freimann and walked 5 min to the BMW Delivery center.

Dec 5, 1:00PM
I was greeted with a cheerful representative Yasmine Hayat who took my passport and asked me to proceed to the cafeteria upstairs. I went to the little shop and tried to buy the wheel locks but was told by the two quarrelling ladies that I couldnt buy them for my car there... I told them other people have done that but they just argued in german and I decided not to get them.

Had a few glasses of juice upstairs. We were hungry too but way too excited as well, so didnt even eat anything. Then this great guy Bernhard came after 30 min and did my paperwork. Then he took me to the parking lot and showed me my car. There was another party picking up their car as well but they didnt care to talk to us as they were leaving so we just flashed bye bye to them. Bernhard went over all the details of the car and told me not to cross 4000 rpm during breaking in.
He went over Navigation system and everything else. And then we set off for our big adventure...

(continued... )


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

The Plan:
Dec 5: Leave for Amsterdam to meet relatives
Dec 6: Leave for Copenhagen to meet relatives
Dec 7: Leave for Munich
Dec 8: Drop off the car and catch the flight back.

Dec 5, 4:00PM
Left the BMW facility for the first segment of the trip. Amsterdam... Navigation System was working great (Thanks beewang for the Germany CD). The autobahn was packed with friday night traffic. We could only do around 70 - 80 mph. After 20 - 30 miles, the Navi prompted us to take some exit. We unwillingly followed it. It was taking us inland, away from the autobahn but in the general heading of Amsterdam. Having us do left and right through narrow lanes. Did follow it for an hour, and finally decided to stop at a village to ask for directions. Here everyone was German, and hardly anyone knew english. Went into a dept store and my friend yelled if anyone spoke english. This young girl at the counter came and helped us by getting back to the autobahn. We had side tracked around 30 km and went via this very scenic road thru the forests. But we really wanted to get back to our way so that we get to Amsterdam for dinner.

Along the way, Navi kept on saying to make a legal u-turn whenever possible. Now I was regretting paying for it. Finally we found the autobahn near Nurenburg and set on our way. While caamer was driving I started tweaking with its controls and found out that it had been set to take the shortest route. I changed it to use highways and it got its act straight.

(continued...)


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

From Nurenberg to Frankfurt was some amazing driving that we witnessed. Berhard at told us that Germans only know to floor their cars on the autobahns. That was true... They knew how to push the gas pedal. Other than that, its upto the car if went 100, 110, 120, 150 or 180 mph. We drove ours at max 110mph, and lil Golfs and Jettas would flash us to give way. It was very hard to stay in the left most lane and the middle lane was too slow for us, so there was that constant swerving going on within lanes. Every time we were in the left lane, some Mercedes or BMW or Audi or VW would approach at killer speeds and we would have to pull to the right. I so much wanted to race a few but thinking that I would fry my engine, I didnt.

After frankfurt, the traffic died down. But it was still fun to drive with the lone racers. Saw some polizeis with E320s and E430s zoom by us. Also noticed that people would race right next to polizeis and they wouldnt care. Stopped by to fill gas and it came to around 65 euros, yikes. Entered Holland around 10:00pm, there was no border, there was no inspection. Speed limit lowered to 120km/hr. But we drove at our usuall 100mph. Saw some flashes in the rear, maybe some speed camera took our pictures... oh well, we'll see what happens.

Got to my uncle's place in Amsterdam around 11:15pm. Had dinner and chatted with relatives. Went to bed.

(continued...)


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

Dec 6: Leave for Copenhagen to meet relatives.

Left Amsterdam around 11:00AM towards Hamburg, Germany on the way to Puttgarden where we were supposed to get into a ferry that would take us to Lowlands, Denmark. All through Holland and northern Germany was very scenic. Rolling hills, and lush pastures. Lakes and streams, modern windmills everywhere. Passed through Cologne, Hamburg. Reached Puttgarden around 5:00PM. Bought ticket for 46 euros for the car and the two of us. Apparently, the car is measured and if it is over 6 meters, you pay 76 euros. I guess the guy at the counter new how much BMW 3 series measures.

Waited 30 minutes for ferry and then drove the car into it. The ferry was nothing less than a ship. After we parked the car, we took the elevator 3 floors up to some lobby area and then went up a few flight of stairs to the deck area. There were restaurants, malls there. The ferry took one hour to get to Denmark. As it was docking, we went down to our car and amazed to see that the entire lott was full of cars, trucks, busses. As we got out of the ferry, there was no border inspection into Denmark. Drove through Lowlands region, with sea on both sides of us. This drive reminded me once of driving to keywest from miami. Unfortunately, days are so short in december like just 7 hours, so didnt see the good stuff, but knew it was very beautiful.

Got to Copenhagen around 7:15pm. Very beautiful and clean city, and in the freezing temperatures so many people were riding bicycles. Bikes have the right of the way and I had to keep on reminding myself. After dinner, went out for a tour of downtown and found it very upbeat. Lot of younger crowd out in the streets. Saw the famous Tivoli Gardens/Square and all the shopping areas around it. But it was cold as hell. It was very windy as Chicago downtown is in winter. Had to go into a McDonalds for coffee after walking 30 minutes.

Danish people also were very friendly. Very nice and smiling people... 

(continued...)


----------



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

tashi said:


> I... tried to buy the wheel locks but was told by the two quarrelling ladies that I couldnt buy them for my car there...


I wonder what the deal was with the wheel locks (?).

Congratulations on your car, it looks great in black! Too bad is a step


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

tashi said:


> Then this great guy Bernhard came after 30 min and did my paperwork. Then he took me to the parking lot and showed me my car. ...


I also had Bernhard in May when I did my ED. What a nice guy! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

tashi said:


> I went to the little shop and tried to buy the wheel locks but was told by the two quarrelling ladies that I couldnt buy them for my car there... I told them other people have done that but they just argued in german and I decided not to get them.
> 
> )


That gift shop was a most curious experience for me as well. I tried to buy one of the model M3s (the small one in the box). The guy took like 20 mins to write it up and process the credit card. He couldn't find a gift box to put it in, which seemed odd (I would have thought it would have an outer cardboard sleeve to keep it closed).

There was a sign indicating the shop was used to train new employees. Which might well explain what the dealio was.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the report and the pics!
sounds like you had a great experience.
Now we can welcome you to the ranks of us waiting impatiently to be reunited. :banghead:


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

JFS said:


> I wonder what the deal was with the wheel locks (?).
> 
> Congratulations on your car, it looks great in black! Too bad is a step


JFS,

I got step cause my wife wouldnt learn stick... But really after driving 1700 miles in europe I started liking it. Heck maybe I will give this one to her and do another one for me next year and get stick...


----------



## driver 8 (Apr 14, 2003)

tashi said:


> Along the way, Navi kept on saying to make a legal u-turn whenever possible. Now I was regretting paying for it. Finally we found the autobahn near Nurenburg and set on our way. While caamer was driving I started tweaking with its controls and found out that it had been set to take the shortest route. I changed it to use highways and it got its act straight.
> 
> (continued...)


tashi - congrats on the new car!

i thought i had posted about the navi in my trip report, but may have left this part out: the default settings in the navi are 'shortest route'. we also learned the hard way, after driving on country roads for an hour or so, the navi led us right to the middle of a parade route! the voice would say 'turn left at next intersection', but then we would look left and see thousands of people!! it was crazy and we thought we would be stuck there until the parade was over -in three hours! well, that was not an option so we finally found an officer standing around and asked him how to get out of here. fortunatly, he had a parade map showing a U-shaped parade route and knew enough english to get us outta there. must have been one hell of a parade as people were everywhere. im sure it would have been fun to watch, but we were on a tight schedule as it was.

anyways, with navi now set to 'fastest route', we had no further troubles.

driver 8


----------



## mak3 (Sep 18, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> That gift shop was a most curious experience for me as well. I tried to buy one of the model M3s (the small one in the box). The guy took like 20 mins to write it up and process the credit card. He couldn't find a gift box to put it in, which seemed odd (I would have thought it would have an outer cardboard sleeve to keep it closed).
> 
> There was a sign indicating the shop was used to train new employees. Which might well explain what the dealio was.


how much was the model M3 at the gift shop?


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

mak3 said:


> how much was the model M3 at the gift shop?


Euro25, if I recall. It was the one that's about 3 inches long. The bigger one, about 1 foot, was E75 or E85, I forget. You would probably do better to buy at the museum. the selection seemed better there.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> There was a sign indicating the shop was used to train new employees. Which might well explain what the dealio was.


I was told the store was staffed with interns (high school kids). The girl at the cash register could not speak english.  That is strange is a store that caters mostly to foreigners (americans). I thought english was a mandatory foreign language in most high schools in Europe. They had to get a kid from the warehouse to come translate. I was able to buy the wheel locks and a M5 model car.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Congratulation on your new car!:thumbup:

That was a lot driving you did in such brief time. I cannot believe you got on the road the same day you arrived in Munich. I was dead the day I got there. 

Now your patience will be tested while you wait for redelivery. I know mine is. It has been 7 weeks since I last saw my car.


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

tashi said:


> ....Entered Holland around 10:00pm, there was no border, there was no inspection. Speed limit lowered to 120km/hr. But we drove at our usuall 100mph. Saw some flashes in the rear, maybe some speed camera took our pictures... oh well, we'll see what happens.


If something will happen this is what you have to pay:

exceeding of speed limit with
1-10 km/h 28 € 
11-15 km/h 40 € 
16-20 km/h 52 € 
21-25 km/h 80 € 
26-30 km/h 104 € 
31-35 km/h 132 € 
36-40 km/h 156 € 
41-45 km/h 245 € 
46-50 km/h 273 € 
51-69 km/h 327-468 € 
70 km/h to be determined in court

If the police will make you stop after driving faster than 50 kilometers you will loose your driving license.


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

Sunday Dec 7: Leave for Munich

After resting for much of the day on sunday dec 7 (we were dead at this point) and socializing with family, it was time to head back to Munich. This time we had to take the ferry from Gedser, Denmark to Rostock, Germany. So looked up the schedule online and found out there was a ferry at 9:00pm, the last one for the day. Bought online tickets for 325 Danish Kronos (approx $55).

Left Copenhagen around 6:30pm and drove thru nice Danish countryside and little villages to Gedser. There was no traffic and the entire way, though via populated areas, was like a ghost town. Passed through all these nice decorated homes, but no one on the street. I guess Danish villagers are told by their mommies to stay home after dark.

Reached Gedser ferry dock around 8:00pm and waited an hour in the car. Temps were in the 22F mark. Boarded Ferry around 8:45pm and went upstairs in the indoor deck area.

This was a longer 2 hour ride. Not many peiople around. Ferry was virtually empty. They had a duty free shop onboard. When I checked prices, they were double of what we pay in the US.

Reached Rostock, Germany around 11:00PM. There was no one on the autobahn from there. Setup cruise at 100 and drove peacefully. Ocaasionally stopping for coffee n stuff. Passed by Berlin, Leipzig and Nurenberg. It had snowed in the Nurenberg area. Temps were in the teens. Full moon had a dramatizing effect on the surroundings. Couple of times I did think how did I come to this point, where I am in the middle of nowhere in Germany in my own car... ??? Its amazing how life takes you to places you never have thought of ever going under the circumstances.

Finally reached outskirts of Munchen around 4:00AM. We decided to find Harms office. Navi found it and directed us to it very easily. So now we decided to see Munchen for whatever time we had left.

Just started driving towards City center and aimlessly drove thru most of it. Saw the much talked about Holiday Inn and Marriott. Saw some old buildings, dont know what names... Funny thing was that as I was making video while we are driving, this cabbie in a nice brand new Mercedes thought we were some lunatics to be out at 5:00AM making video of the buildings. He started following us and staring at us all along Leopoldstrasse till we decided to loose him and turned. It was bitter cold outside so didnt take any pictures.


Monday Dec 8: Drop off the car and catch the flight back.

Then we decided to go back to Harms. Got there around 6:00AM and folded the seats and took a short nap. There were lots of 3 and 5 series with ED plates from the previous week. All of them nicely frosted sitting in the frigid temps for days while the owners were dreaming that their babies were on the ships.

At 8:00AM, the gentleman from Harms came to us and told us to clean the car and come upstairs to do the paperwork. I took out the front plate, hazard triangle, and first aid. Since we werent going to check luggage, I left the scissors from the first aid kit in the car.

In another 30 minutes finished the paperwork and the witty and humerous gentleman from Harms ordered us a taxi. The taxi took us to the airport. Cost was 36 euros + 2 whatever fee. Gave cabbie 40 euros.

At the US Airways counter, was questioned the regular why, what, how, if, but, did, didnt, questions... then thru the german security where they flagged my hazard triangle and looked at me with confused looks. But they let it slide. Then the guy at Immigration asked about my trip and I told him I bought a BMW, and he looked at my carry on and asked if I was carrying it. Too which we both chuckled...

There was constant announcement on the PA system that if you are bound for US bound flights, that you report immediately to the gates. I didnt think of it as much as we allready passed security. But when we got there I was shocked to see another full security screening. This was similar to the one in US where they take off your shoes and your dignity... Went thru it and they pulled the triangle again, talked to each other in german and then put it back in my carryon.

Afterwards, finally the same dreaded US Air flight back to Philly. We were so tired we went to sleep before the plane took off. When we woke up, the pllane was above snow drenched Boston. Another hour later, landed in Philly. Said goodbye to caamer, and boarded my second dreaded and pathetic flight to San Diego.

Got home at 10:00pm Monday night, showed up at work next day at 10:00am.


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

*Some more pictures...*

1. Ferry to Germany
2,3,4 : Outside Harms in frigid temps.
5, Taxi to Flughafen Munchen


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I was told the store was staffed with interns (high
> school kids). The girl at the cash register could not speak
> english.  That is strange is a store that caters mostly to
> foreigners (americans). I thought english was a mandatory foreign
> language in most high schools in Europe.


The problem for most people is that there are few opportunities to
practice English in Germany. American television series and movies are
popular but are almost always dubbed. This is great for learning
German as the dubbed voices are clearer than the originals, and in
some other ways superior. I think the German voice of Arnold
Schwarzenegger(!) is quite good and that of Clint Eastwood even more
cool than the original. Such dubbing, however, is not so helpful for
learning English.

About the only regular exposure most people have to spoken English is
listening to popular music and watching television commercials. The
latter, however, is sometimes worse than no exposure at all. German
advertisers love to use English because it is trendy, but lacking
regular exposure to the language themselves, often produce things that
an English speaker would consider non-native.

The situation is much better in the Netherlands and Scandinavia,
perhaps partly because most movies are subtitled rather than dubbed.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

e.biemold said:


> If the police will make you stop after driving faster than 50 kilometers you will loose your driving license.


In Germany, this used to be only true if you held a German license
or a license issued by another state with a reciprocity agreement,
though perhaps Brussels has "fixed" this. I can't think of any U.S.
state that has an agreement which may mean paying just the fine - on
the spot.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

johnf said:


> The situation is much better in the Netherlands and Scandinavia,
> perhaps partly because most movies are subtitled rather than dubbed.


When changing planes in Amsterdam I got assistance from a Dutch that spoke perfect Queen's english. He explained to me that in the Netherlands english is mandatory from the age of 8 in school so that all Dutch people are virtually bilingual. They are required to learn english using a british accent. Should they speak using that "uneducated" american accent they would get a failing grade.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

___lk___ said:


> has anyone ever heard of somebody doing ED a second time..?


I have done a couple and would do another. I have also made tours by
hitch hiking, by bus, by train, and even by airplane. Each has its
advantages and disadvantages.

The charm of a ED trip is that you can drive the most agreeable thing
imaginable and visit some really out of the way places, whenever and
for as long as you like.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> ED seems like a few nice moments amidst a big pile of hassle, stress, and worry.
> 
> there are much better ways to tour europe that involve a lot less stress and red-tape... and you'll see a lot more than faceless german countryside going by at 100kph :yawn:
> 
> ...


Wow. Couldn't disagree more. I'm sure there are people who don't do it a second time, but the vast majority probably wish they could afford a new BMW on each trip to Europe. For me, my sister is getting married next Fall in Europe. It will be my first trip to Europe in nearly 20 years where I _won't_ be picking up a new BMW (although that says more about how often I've gotten to Europe).

Sure, ED isn't for everyone, but the process is hardly a hassle. It's probably _less_ of a hassle than renting a car--certainly not much more. If you consider going to Europe at all a hassle, sure, but it's time zones and flying, not ED, that makes an SD to Munich flight a PITA.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> Sure, ED isn't for everyone, but the process is hardly a hassle.


1) the cars aren't what they used to be -- these are not e34 M5's anymore. 

2) the autobahn system is not what it used to be -- speed restrictions galore nowadays from what people seem to be posting.. lots of traffic and construction. drive a couple hours just to find an occasional stretch of open highway and a few /// signs...? :tsk:

3) the exchange rate is not what it used to be -- dollar-euro exchange rates historically bad right now...forget saving any money doing ED.

4) flying is ABSOLUTELY not what it used to be -- how could the charm of ED be worth standing barefoot at a security checkpoint while some minimum wage rent-a-cop feels up your wife looking for box cutters?

ED is romanticized as some wine-and-roses tour of quaint bavarian culture interspersed w/ high-velocity runs down the autobahn mixed with wild mountainous roosting. there was a time when this was largely true. but the reality now seems to be more of dodging traffic, construction, weird traffic laws, and photo radar. i can do that anytime i want on the NJ Turnpike (minus the photo radar).

order your new BMW at a US dealership. priority 1 cars rule from factory to VPC to dealer. ED cars are lower priority shipments in comparison.

i'm all for european travel, but dealing w/ a brand new car (my own) is literally the LAST thing i would feel like doing on a tour of european cities. i just don't get the appeal it seems to hold.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> i'm all for european travel, but dealing w/ a brand new car (my own) is literally the LAST thing i would feel like doing on a tour of european cities. i just don't get the appeal it seems to hold.


All your objections, save one (the VPC priority) have nothing to do with ED vs. US delivery.

1) Quality of the cars is the same. If BMWs are crap now, you'll get crap with a US dealer and ED.

2) The autobahn is the same for a rental car. If you don't want to drive in Europe, don't, but you can always do ED and drop off in Munich, and then take a train.

3) The exchange rate doesn't alter ED prices (vs. US prices). It's a reason not to go to Europe, but not a reason against ED.

4) Flying is the same ED or not.

Seems to me your issue is with travelling in Europe, but that's an easy objection. folks who are doing ED want to go to Europe anyway. Anyone doing it _solely_ for the price savings is not doing ED for the right reasons,


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> All your objections, save one (the VPC priority) have nothing to do with ED vs. US delivery.


huh? i'm saying that driving any car in old-world european cities is a major hassle. the fact that the cars dont have the same character as they once did means there's even less incentive to want to return them to their hallowed origins and let them run free. i certainly didn't say they were crap. that's a ridiculous distortion on your part. they're fine products, just not quite what they used to be if u value a car w/ a more raw and connected character.

it has nothing to do w/ european travel. on the contrary... seeing europe by car is difficult and expensive. there are better ways to see more, enjoy more, stress less, worry less. european culture is terrific. food and drink is great over there... why would i want to travel in europe and not even be able to drink b/c i have to drive a car?

again, i just dont see the point. it's supposed to kinda be a vacation...where u want to experience the culture, not sit in traffic. it doesn't matter if it's a BMW, volvo, or any other maker that offers ED.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

You can drink and still have a car at the same time, really. Public transportation works great in Europe.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Whew!! Somebody hasn't been taking their happy-pills. 

Now *I'm* depressed. :bawling: I have to go lie down.


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

___lk___ said:


> ED seems like a few nice moments amidst a big pile of hassle, stress, and worry.
> 
> there are much better ways to tour europe that involve a lot less stress and red-tape... and you'll see a lot more than faceless german countryside going by at 100kph :yawn:
> 
> ...


Although very short on time, I think ED is the best way to acquire a BMW. I am personally amazed at the whole program and the people I shared my experience with are amazed that why they didnt be part of it when they bought their cars. There are 3 people that will do ED as a result of my experience.

Yes, its far from west coast USA... but it gives you some great savings on the car, the chance to order exactly what you need in a car, and the chance to drive that car in a place that normally you wouldnt be able to drive.

I had to fly out of East coast (Philadelphia) for two reasons. My friend who was going to join me on the trip lived there, and flights to europe from east coast got there in the morning. Flights from west coast get to europe in the eve. Thus wasting another day or a night in hotel.

Again, everyone has their own merits and demerits of the program and what they feel important in the process. I'd do this again in a heartbeat just to realize the savings in the process. Even if I dont have time and just fly out there to hand the car over the first day to Harms.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> seeing europe by car is difficult and expensive.


Well, if that's your view, then obviously ED won't be appealing. Parts of Europe are great to see without a car; others you have to have a car to see effectively. If you want to go there, then ED is a great way to do it.

I very much doubt I would have had the chance to drive the hochalpenstrasse or see the dolomites without a car. Next time, without a car, I'll spend more time in the cities.


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

ED isn't for everyone. 

If you don't like europe for whatever reasons, don't go! It is a nice option for us that do.

I will be doing ED for my next BMW as well.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

mspeed76 said:


> ED isn't for everyone.
> 
> If you don't like europe for whatever reasons, don't go! It is a nice option for us that do.
> 
> I will be doing ED for my next BMW as well.


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

bbkat said:


> Me too! :thumbup:


me three!


----------



## driver 8 (Apr 14, 2003)

BillKach said:


> me three!


uh, yeah -me four! :thumbup:

driver 8


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

me too ... that is if I can get my wife off the "I want an E-series" train. Although that means the equivalent BMW is the new 5er ... hmmm.

(make that me five!)


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

As I get older, I realize that I have no interest convincing others to do what I enjoy in life. For example:

1) Motorcycle riding: Most people here would probably consider this as an act of death wish. And it is probably true from a statistical point of view. I can not explain to a non-rider the pleasure and freedom I can experince in 2 wheeling. Its a battle that I can't win.

2) SCUBA diving: The U.S. West Coast offers some of the best diving IMO. You will never believe me when I tell you that 100+ feet in San Miguel island, the water is blue and yet clear, as if you're in the ocean of "Windex'. I can't explain to you how much pleasure and tranquility it brings me. To you the water below is just dark, murky and home to "Jaws".

3) Video Game: Yeah!! I too love that PS2 and X-box that your kids use as baby sitter. I can't explain to you why the TV screen can be son entertaining. I can't!!

So .... What I am saying fellas... is let it be... I have no interest in convincing others why I enjoy driving a new bimmer in foreign land at speed that would vaporize the gnats on impact. If you don't get it.... then don't do it. IMO, the lesser people enjoy what I do, THE BETTER!!

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp: 

P.S. Tashi: not to worry about any photo radar tix you might get. As a tradition, I always make sure I get at least 1 radar tix and one parking tix for suvenior.


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

beewang said:


> beewang :bigpimp:
> 
> P.S. Tashi: not to worry about any photo radar tix you might get. As a tradition, I always make sure I get at least 1 radar tix and one parking tix for suvenior.


beewang... mi amigo,

thanks for the uplift about not having to pay the speeding tickets... and thanks for all the valuable info and consultation of the process... without your help this great experience would not have been possible... !!!

-tashi


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

bbkat said:


> Most have used THIS SITE for more accurate tracking. Use your VIN# :thumbup:
> 
> I wonder how the holidays affect shipping schedules... :eeps:


OK, According to this site, my car has been discharged on Jan 10th 8:00am. So, now what... ? Where and how do I track the progress now. Owner's Circle says "En Route".


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

tashi said:


> OK, According to this site, my car has been discharged on Jan 10th 8:00am. So, now what... ? Where and how do I track the progress now. Owner's Circle says "En Route".


well, tashi - that's great news! the downside is that you now have no reliable way to track the car's status online. But your dealer has a report that is updated nightly with detailed status ... call them in a couple days, they should be able to give you the ETA date. My car was discharged on Dec. 29th and is scheduled to be at the dealer tomorrow (after the replacement of my scraped wheel). I'd be willing to bet your will be at the dealer by the middle of next week.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

tashi said:


> OK, According to this site, my car has been discharged on Jan 10th 8:00am. So, now what... ? Where and how do I track the progress now. Owner's Circle says "En Route".


 Owner's Circle tracking seems to be totally worthless. My car was delivered to the dealer on Dec. 31 and I picked up on Jan. 2. OC says that as of this morning that my car it at VPC. 

I hope your dealer is able to get a lot better info on your car status while at VPC than mine. My dealer was never really able to tell me anything until the car was released 4 weeks after being discharged from the boat. The only explanation I got for the delay is that the whole shipment got delayed at Customs for a 1 week. :dunno:


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Owner's Circle tracking seems to be totally worthless. My car was delivered to the dealer on Dec. 31 and I picked up on Jan. 2. OC says that as of this morning that my car it at VPC.
> 
> I hope your dealer is able to get a lot better info on your car status while at VPC than mine. My dealer was never really able to tell me anything until the car was released 4 weeks after being discharged from the boat. The only explanation I got for the delay is that the whole shipment got delayed at Customs for a 1 week. :dunno:


Owners Circle is definately NOT up to date. But my dealer did a great job of getting me info once the car was at the VPC - including exactly what work was being done and when it was due to be loaded on the truck. :clap:


----------

